# Mann Lake Packages Spring 2021



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Ordered 2 packages from their KY supplier in early winter.
Delivery notification received. Tracking number sent. A little surprised that it was UPS and not USPS.
Packages received a day later than expected, late Thursday afternoon. Tracking indicated they were held up at the UPS facility in KY for 2 days.

Now the problem. One package is DOA. They just smelled bad... The other was full of dead bees with maybe a softball sized cluster. I went ahead and installed the one.

Tried Mann Lake's customer service to let them know. No answer. I emailed them.
Monday came with no reply. Called again. No answer. Emailed again and still no response.

Still waiting for something from them. If I don't hear back by this Friday I'll speak with my CC and dispute the charges.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I have never had packages sent to me for this very reason, I always do local pickup. Are there any local package producers that you can use? Your county probably has a bee club if you are not already a member, they would be able to help you. Package sellers usually buy extra packages to make up for losses. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Are you leaving messages with Mann Lake? If so, let them know of your dispute date and I am sure they will get right back to you.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Akademee said:


> I have never had packages sent to me for this very reason, I always do local pickup. Are there any local package producers that you can use? Your county probably has a bee club if you are not already a member, they would be able to help you. Package sellers usually buy extra packages to make up for losses. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Are you leaving messages with Mann Lake? If so, let them know of your dispute date and I am sure they will get right back to you.


I have other packages lined up from local folks. I was just looking for a couple Russians to add to the apiary. I've always had Italians. 

There's no option to leave a message when I called Friday. It's like they turned the phones off. I'm still trying their emails on a daily basis too.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Bodo said:


> I have other packages lined up from local folks. I was just looking for a couple Russians to add to the apiary. I've always had Italians.
> 
> There's no option to leave a message when I called Friday. It's like they turned the phones off. I'm still trying their emails on a daily basis too.


so then the CC route.

agree the USPS delivery is not consistent across the states.

GG


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Hopefully you documented everything with photos, to go along with tracking info. I'm sure mann lake will work with you on this. I am also sure they are inundated with orders being springtime.

Aaron


----------



## Emmett (Mar 24, 2021)

I went through their CA supplier. One deep is warped and therefore rocks on the other one and the wood of a feeder I got was cracked (there was paint inside the crack so I now it wasn't me). Understandable if I was ordering mass amounts but I got two hives worth of stuff. And, the queen cages come in different styles randomly. In the instructions it says, if you receive this one do this, this one that, and so on. Why not just use all ones with a candy end, and a direct release end? However, the actual bees are excellent. Good queen, literally only a few dead bees in the package.

Over all I am not thrilled with them (besides bees).


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Update: They fully refunded my purchase. I'm bummed about the bees, but Mann Lake has a new customer.


----------



## MajorJC (Apr 13, 2013)

What gets me, is the fact that the Russian bee packages that Mann Lake sold came from Richard Coy of Coy's Honey Farm in Perkinston MS. The bees were shaken into packages in Mississippi and then shipped to Kentucky where they were then shipped again to the final customers.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a firm believer after having queens continually held up for significant amounts of time in the UPS facility in KY, that some one down there either is afraid of bees, or dislikes bee keepers.


----------

